# Here we come!



## Drew'smom (Mar 18, 2004)

YAHOOOOOO! Will be official Outbackers on Friday! We are so excited- we have 2 kids (2 1/2 years, and 7 months) we want to start 'em early! Love the bunk bed rail ideas on the modification posts. We live in Jersey and will camp mostly up/ down the East Coast. Love the site!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, Drew's Mom:
You will love your Outback. We are new owners as well with one trip under our belts, one more short one planned for 4/16 and our big trip 5/15 for 2 weeks. Everything worked perfectly on our shakedown trip, and we were very comfortable. Congrats on the new Outback!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Good luck and enjoy, we live in Jersey too. We'll have to try and pull together a get together for us easterners.

Where did you wind up buying?

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome!

More people from SPRINGSTEEN LAND!


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

Jollymon, are you talk'n Springsteen as in *BRUCE*???









We head out for our first trip in the AM. Gotta caravan going on. None of them Outbackers...........YET. So sorry Charlie! Everything is loaded and latched. Can't wait. CHEERS!

Talk to you all in a week.

Congrats Drew's mon. I am Shane, Alicia and Gabriel's mom. Wooo Whoooo!

Happy Kampin!

lisa sunny


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey! Up in CT myself. An Eastern get together sounds like a great alternative to those of us who won't be able to make the Mid-West this year.









Tim


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

East coast get together? I'm in sunny

Gary


----------



## Drew'smom (Mar 18, 2004)

We bought at Sunbird in Lakewood, NJ............ Would love an East Coast trip- who organizes that kinda stuff????


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback! Welcome to the club..... now somebody show Drew'smom the secret handshake


----------



## tovich6144 (Apr 10, 2004)

We purchased our very first travel trailer in early March, a 2004 Outback 28BHS and are so excited about hitting the road and making new friends. So far we have been driveway campers but now that spring has sprung we are making our first real outting next weekend, only for 2 nights and about 25 miles from home but still a big adventure. Just learning to back the travel trailer up has proved to be an experience so next week should prove to be "very interesting" to say the least. Fortunately we have friends who are old, experienced veterans who will be there to help us through the rough spots. Our biggest adventure will come in October when we travel from Tullahoma, TN (homebase) to Albuquerque, NM for the 2004 International Balloon Fiesta. Any of you Outbackers going to this event? If so, give us a shout and let's meet up for introductions.


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Drew'smom, Congratulations and good luck! we'll hopefully get to meet you and the other Northeasterners this year. Brian


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Love this sight, we will be picking up our new 21RS next week can't wait to get out there and see the world!


----------



## bird01 (Aug 8, 2004)

Just return from a trip here in colorado. We have had our 04' 
21RS for a week the maiden voyage was smooth going. Planning a weekend trip 
this weekend. 
towed by a 01' Expedition EB 
equilizer hitch and prodigy braking system


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Glad you had a great trip. Hope you will have many more.

Tim


----------

